# Merry-go-round the downrigger cable



## LDUBS (Sep 2, 2016)

Last couple of weeks I’ve been consistently catching ones like this 20 to 30 ft deep in open water. Either that or I’ve been catching the same one over and over. At 16 to18”, no records here but fun to catch. This one decided to swim circles around my downrigger cable until she was tight up against the cable. Got her into the net then had to walk the net back around the downrigger cable about three times. Don’t know why I didn’t just cut the line. I guess I’m lucky the mono held up. When I bought the downriggers I didn’t want to put out the extra $$ out for an electric model. Not a problem when there is a fishing buddy to raise the downrigger if we get a good one on. If I ever decide to upgrade, I might re-think an electric downrigger. 

BTW, tomorrow is a “free fishing day” in California; meaning no fishing license required. California DFG does this twice a year. Nice for someone who wants to give it a try without putting out $15 for a one-day license.


----------



## Jim (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for sharing!


----------

